

Ask HN: What are the habits you notice in conspicuously happy person? - hindupuravinash

Irrespective of social, financial or other influencing factors, we see many people who are always genuinely happy! What are the habits&#x2F; qualities&#x2F; philosophies you personally feel that contribute to this?
======
MegaLeon
Working out for sure. Not just from a "spiritual" self-development feeling,
exercise does actually release endorphins.

